# wasserläufer



## Teicher (4. Juli 2010)

Mir ist am Teich was aufgefallen. seit 2 wochen sind die __ Wasserläufer spurlos verschwunden aussem Teich.  Nicht mehr eine!  Ich kann mir nicht erklären was da los ist.  Hat jemand 'ne ahnung was der ursache sein könnte?
Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

Hallo Jimmy.

Bei uns wurden die Wasserläufer schlagartig weniger, als der alte Teich einen Skimmer bekam.
Hast Du einen solchen installiert?

Ansonsten haben es sich vielleicht die Fische schmecken lassen?


----------



## Teicher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

Hi Annett,
    Nein Skimmer hab ich nicht, und meine Fische sind nur sogenannten "friedfische"  Ausser die __ Stichlinge.
Schön Tag noch, Jimmy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

Hi Jimmy,

bei sind die großen Wasserläufer auch weg, dafür sind kleine da. 
Viele Insekten werden ja nicht mal ein Jahr alt und da ich nicht weiß wie alt Gerris spec. werden kann es durchaus sein das sie das zeitliche gesegnet haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Teicher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

Es waren nich nur die grossen, sondern ALLE.
msg,  Jimmy


----------



## Gründling14 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

Es ist denkbar , das deine Wasserläufer einfach davon geflogen sind 

MfG Leon


----------



## Teicher (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

, Jimmy


----------



## Duquesa86 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  wasserläufer*

Oje jetzt wo ich es hier lese: meine sind auch alle weg. Dafür hab ich mind. 30 __ Rückenschwimmer


----------

